# My RES Setup



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

My RES will be upgrading to a larger tank soon, He has already out grown this one.










This is him...


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

sweet set up. if my cousins didnt let it go and your ever around minnesota you can have the wierd hybrid turtle free.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nice setup........ but is that on your kitchen counter???? kinda weird???


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks... It's not on the counter where food is prepared or anything, it's on the bar area.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool.

How do you find cleaning with those larger river rocks?


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Very cool.
> 
> How do you find cleaning with those larger river rocks?


Yeah i know what you mean, i just move them around for a while and let the filter do it's job








Plus i have 2 plecos in the tank, can't see them because they are always hiding until night time, then they get to work...


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

awesome looking lil setup


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> awesome looking lil setup


thanks everyone


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> awesome looking lil setup


Agreed


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yep u got anice lil tank there


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! Can't wait to upgrade him to a larger tank! It will look totally different and of course much nicer.


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

piranha5150 said:


> Thanks! Can't wait to upgrade him to a larger tank! It will look totally different and of course much nicer.




















Got mine 14 years ago or so.


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Creative setup... How do often do you clean your water?.... Looks like ya need a water change, LOL!

I don't see it in the pix, so I'd thought I ask you if have an area for your RES to get completely out the water to bask?....

14 years, that along time, you must of received him or her as a hatchling....


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

piranha5150 said:


> Creative setup... How do often do you clean your water?.... Looks like ya need a water change, LOL!
> 
> I don't see it in the pix, so I'd thought I ask you if have an area for your RES to get completely out the water to bask?....
> 
> 14 years, that along time, you must of received him or her as a hatchling....


Yeah theres a lot of algae built up on the sides. Nothing survives in the tank to clean it though so whatever.

Where the two tanks join theres a huge rock pile that she climbs between the tanks on. She always sits on the rocks to bask. Got her from a pet store pretty small, I would think the smallest legal limit.

Shes had some rough times (20gallon tank, living in a closet, living without basking or UV light) before I really knew about turtles but now she has the best of the best. I've been running powerheads with sponges forever until I got a cheap canister.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

great looking turtles....

nothing wrong with homemade filters...

gotta love chelonians.....we have a great number of turtle/tort keepers here, and a great many of you have some fantastic set-ups....let's see more!


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've been looking on this site for other turt setups but haven't seen many...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

thats awsome man...... great lookin turtle


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

LILEVO, Try ALGONE for your algae problem.

What have you tried that keeps dying?.... Plecos? You would need a Huge one bc of the size of your turtle....


----------



## LILEVO (Jul 11, 2006)

piranha5150 said:


> LILEVO, Try ALGONE for your algae problem.
> 
> What have you tried that keeps dying?.... Plecos? You would need a Huge one bc of the size of your turtle....


Pond snails he eats, ramshorns he eats, plecos he eats, crayfish. If I were to throw a 12" pleco in there he would be mauled and killed instantly.


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats what I thought bc of her size. She's not use to sharing her space. If you would of raised a small pleco with your turt when you first got her, then she wouldn't kill it. I've had small plecos in my turt tank every since I got him.....

That's too bad tho.... Does she eat veggies???...... You sure it's a she? I can't see the claws or tail....


----------

